# quanto costa la separazione??



## Old frastornata (16 Novembre 2007)

uan domanda:ma quanto costa una consensuale?? il mio avvocato mi ha chiesto 2.700,00 euro per la consensuale  se assiste entrambi....persone che conosco hanno speso anche solo 1.300,00 euro, quali sono le vostre esperienze???grazie


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (16 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> uan domanda:ma quanto costa una consensuale?? il mio avvocato mi ha chiesto 2.700,00 euro per la consensuale se assiste entrambi....persone che conosco hanno speso anche solo 1.300,00 euro, quali sono le vostre esperienze???grazie


io non so di dove sei.....cioè se nord o sud.....ma 2700 euro x una consensuale mi sembrano una cifra esagerata.....tieni conto che per separazione e divorzio non si usa la carta legale.....quindi spese realmente per l'avvocato non ce ne sono.....


----------



## Old fun (16 Novembre 2007)

*confermo*

dipende dalla zona e dall'avvocato, io ho speso nel lontano 2001, se non ricordo male 1250 euro, + 300 di divorzio.....


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (17 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> uan domanda:ma quanto costa una consensuale?? il mio avvocato mi ha chiesto 2.700,00 euro per la consensuale  se assiste entrambi....persone che conosco hanno speso anche solo 1.300,00 euro, quali sono le vostre esperienze???grazie



a mo sei passata alla separazione???ma non eri indecisa?


----------



## Old frastornata (17 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> a mo sei passata alla separazione???ma non eri indecisa?


no forse hai capito male, la separazione è già in corso il problema era se farlo tornare a casa o meno per i bambini!! ora è tornato e i bambini sono piu' sereni ma con la separazione andiamo avanti anche su consiglio della psicanalista è meglio mettere un punto e ricominciare..andrà come deve andare..


----------



## Old pincopallina (17 Novembre 2007)

a me l'avvocato ha chiesto un migliaio di € ...e il suo ne vuole altrettanti...per una consensuale ovviamente...

scusa, ma mi spieghi che significa la separazione va avanti ma lui è tornato a casa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vi separate legalemnte ma vivete lo stesso insieme??...e se si...perchè vi separate allora?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ciao
pp


----------



## Old frastornata (18 Novembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> a me l'avvocato ha chiesto un migliaio di € ...e il suo ne vuole altrettanti...per una consensuale ovviamente...
> 
> scusa, ma mi spieghi che significa la separazione va avanti ma lui è tornato a casa??
> 
> ...


io amo un altro uomo..ma la storia è un po' complicata (faccio parte del forum tradimento..leggi il post:qualche consiglio)..ciao


----------



## Old tamy72 (18 Febbraio 2008)

*io x*

la separazione consensuale ho speso €1.500 x il divorzio €2.000 in sicilia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Mooolto di più


----------



## Old camilla (19 Febbraio 2008)

dato recente,separazione chiesta a dicembre 2007....Napoli, consensuale,stesso avvocato per entrambi, totale € 1.500,00.


----------

